# front strut bar



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

i just put on a front strut bar on my 97 200 sx, and its making all sorts of noise. can someone let me know if i have it on backwards, i put the open ended circle on the left hand side (aka the passenger side). i tightened all of the screws but it still makes noise. does anyone have this problem or any ideas of what i can do to get rid of the noise? thx


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*ok..*

Ok, check the middle bar..

if you have the same one i do, then there is the middle bar, adn the passenger, "complete circle" with the BIG black screw, that screws into the main bar, and there is a C 1/3 circle peice looking thing, for drivers side, what i did was this

--bolt down passenger side complete O ring All the way.
--screw both sides into the bar.
--twist the pieces, by dropping on the screws, then lifting to make adjustments.
--put drivers side ring on, and check to make sure that there is NO freespace whatsoever, then screw it down.. bolt that mo ' fo' down like never before.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

cool i will take a shot at that. but the noise was really annoying
thx for the help


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

What brand is it. A lot of the bars for the Sentra/200sx don't fit over the engine. Everytime you increase the throttle it'll rattle against the bar. I had the same problem until I got a different bar.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

What kind of bar did you have?? What other bars have problems?? I plan to get this strut bar because the company is located here in my city and it is pretty inexpensive. Hope it fits. If it doesnt I can return it, they already told me.
here is the link and tell me what you guys think. 209.87.151.155/search_results.asp?P...ParamTxt=sentra&btnSearch.x=11&btnSearch.y=14

Has anyone ever bought one of these bars?? does this look like another bar?? Im


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *What kind of bar did you have?? What other bars have problems?? I plan to get this strut bar because the company is located here in my city and it is pretty inexpensive. Hope it fits. If it doesnt I can return it, they already told me.
> here is the link and tell me what you guys think. 209.87.151.155/search_results.asp?P...ParamTxt=sentra&btnSearch.x=11&btnSearch.y=14
> 
> Has anyone ever bought one of these bars?? does this look like another bar?? Im *


Those are the same bars found on ebay. Auto Dynamic uses EBay to sell some of their products.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Try either stillen *cough* EXPENSIVE *cough*. Or either Mossy Nissan (california) or Courtesy Nissan (texas). I have a bar from Courtesy and it fits perfectly. 

I also have a bar I couldn't return sitting in my Garage (rattles against the engine everytime I'd step on the throttle), Ractive.

I've tried 3 separate bars from ebay and NONE of them work. You might have to spend a little more, but it's worth it.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*i have a ractive...*

i dont have the problem Timbo had... but it does slightly rub on the underside of the hood. i plan on going CF hood anyhow sometime soon. and the bottom of it hits the tubing on top of the throttle body but i have been told that this tubing can be replaced with longer tubing to make room.


----------



## m14cstud (Jul 15, 2002)

I bought strut bar from ebay and it has worked fined for me. It was only 30 dollars and was from espeedgogo. I was apprehensive at first buying such a cheap strut bar, but it fits perefectly, no noise, and has increased my cornering ability a little bit.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I just bought the front strut bar from autodynamic and from what i hear are being sold on ebay. Well i have a problem. It does rattle or anything but it the hood doesnt close right. I mean it does close all the way but i can see the bar rubbing against the hood and when i pop the hood it resonates against it so it sounds louder. What can i do??


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I have *cough* EBAY *cough* struts, rear and front, check out how they look on http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=227955


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

I want to purchase a strut bar too. I saw some @ www.procarparts.com but wasnt sure on the quality heeellllla cheap though.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

i got my FRONT strut bar from them.. fit tight, clean, and looks killer!.. check it out http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=227955


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

Your halos look tiiiight!! I wanted to purchase a set but wanted to hold off on the GTR front end. Eh! does it rattle or make any crazy noises?? If not I might purchase it asap!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I figured it out. They gave me the bar for a 90-94 sentra. Its the blue one. Tee one i need is a black one. But the thing that gets me is that the blue one has like a slit on it for the a/c lines so i thought that one was it. I'll take it back on monday to autodynamic.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

I picked mine up from NOPI (not dot com, the store..gotta love living near the werehouse) for $75, it's a double bar and not a single but the only two problems I had was the cover on each end of the bar near the mounts (which I removed and tossed, they were just weight after all!) rubbing the bottom of the hood and before I changed to the Stillen CAI it would smack against the stock airbox when you cranked the engine cold. Other than that I've had no added noise from it. Seems I got lucky, lol. Funny thing is, I can't use a straight bar (from mount to mount) I had to use the one that looks like it fit the earlier sentra models, the ac lines blocked the bar completely. That may have been caused when I had that side of the car repaired due to an idiot in a mini-van making a right hand turn from the left hand lane with me in the middle though.../sigh...mini-vans are all driven by satan.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
About 2 weeks ago I posted on the same subject with the solutions. Look up my member name and strut bars.

Seth


----------

